# Private Medical Colleges in Lahore and Islamabad for Foreigners Help



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Assalam o Alaikum,

I would like to know which private colleges are good for international students who want to study in pak and then take the USMLE. Can you guys please give me a list of colleges in Lahore and Islamabad (with pros and cons if possible) that are ideal for foreigners looking to take the USMLE in the future. I know Shifa and Aga Khan are on the top but i need to know about other colleges. I know the usmle depends mostly on the students effort but i heard someone say that if you graduate from other than aga khan it will be impossible for you to pass the usmle because their facullty supposedly don't teach that good and don't cover the topics on usmle. can you please give me a list of private colleges in order of best ranking to low ranking (based on actual statistics and not opinions). 

Many thanks!


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

DIMC was specifically made for USMLE robots, or at least thats what they advertise but other than that it comes down to studying off USMLE books.


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks moah but I am looking for a college in islamabad or lahore. Also which college do you go to?


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Sheikh Zayed, CMH, SHIFA to name a few, people also say Shalamar is good but I have no idea about it


----------

